# اجهزة كشف الذهب والكنوز الثمينه تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي



## gooold (20 يوليو 2013)

جهاز EXP 5000

احدث جهاز كاشف للكنوز والذهب والاثار القديمه2013
جهاز EXP 5000 , أحدث تيكنولوجيا للتنقيب عن الذهب و المعادن , مخصص للاستخدام المهني و كدا للمنقبين المحترفين و الهواة الراغبين في التنقيب عن الذهب و الحصول على نتائج دقيقة.
الجهاز يأتي مع نظارات فيذيو تمكنك من مشاهدة الاجسام المدفونة مثل الصناديق والانابيب, و المعادن و أيضا الكهوف و القبور المتواجدة تحت الارض لتصبح مرئية بشكل مباشر. اضافة الى هذا, نظارات الفذيو مخصصة ايضا للتنقيب اثناء الليل و تعمل ضد اشعة الشمش.
يتضمن جهاز EXP 5000 للتصوير الأرضي وحدة سيطرة قابلة للنقل بسهولة مما يجعله سهل الاستخدام في مناطق مختلفة. و مع معداتها المدمجة يسهل على الجهاز أيضا استخدامه في الأراضي التي يصعب الوصول إليها.

معالجة سريعة للبيانات المقاسة
الجهاز يسمح بأخد القياسات بصورة واضحة. تتم معالجة جميع البيانات المسجلة على الفور من خلال جهاز الكمبيوتر المدمج، وتصبح مرئية من خلال نظارات الفيديو. حجم أي قياس تقريبا غير محدد ومحدود فقط من سعة التخزين من 256 ميغا بايت. يمكن نقل جميع البيانات المقاسة التي تم جمعها بعد ذلك إلى جهاز كمبيوتر شخصي لتحليل النتائج مهنيا في البرنامج التصويري3D. و بالاضافة الى عرض القياسات , يتم عرض معلومات إضافية مثل:
التاريخ والوقت،
الانتنا المستخدمة،
إحداثيات GPS (إذا كان قد تم تفعيل GPS) و
إعدادات المفاسات الحالية
سيتم تخزينها تلقائيا في كل رسم بياني. يمكن ملائمة إعدادات التاريخ والوقت بشكل فردي مع المنطقة الزمنية الفعلية.
أوضاع التشغيل الفردية

الاداة الجيوفيزيائية وكاشف المعادن 5000EXP يدعم مختلف أوضاع التشغيل والتي يمكن استخدامها لإجراء بحوث محددة تحت الارض. وفقا لمتطلباتك الشخصية , سيتم عرض واحد من الاوضاع التالية :
المغنطيسية (كشف المعادن المغناطيسية)
المسح الأرض الضوئي (إنشاء رسومات ملونة ثلاثية الابعاد من تحت الأرض)
التمييز (التمييزبين المعادن: المعادن الثمينة / المعادن الأساسية)
للكشف عن المعادن (التمييزبين المعادن: الذهب والفضة والحديد والألومنيوم)
المسح الضوئي المباشر (عرض مباشر من تحت الأرض)
المرسام الحراري (قياس الاختلافات بدرجة الحرارة)
الحرارية المسح الضوئي (خلق صور الأشعة تحت الحمراء في 3D)


شركة النجم الفضي ترحب بكم و تقدم لكم أقوى جهاز الماني للتنقيب عن الذهب و رؤيته في ان واحد مباشرة بالعين المجردة وهو مدفون تحت الارض ,
جهاز EXP 5000 , أحدث تيكنولوجيا للتنقيب عن الذهب و المعادن , مخصص للاستخدام المهني و كدا للمنقبين المحترفين و الهواة الراغبين في التنقيب عن الذهب و الحصول على نتائج دقيقة.
الجهاز يأتي مع نظارات فيذيو تمكنك من مشاهدة الاجسام المدفونة مثل الصناديق والانابيب, و المعادن و أيضا الكهوف و القبور المتواجدة تحت الارض لتصبح مرئية بشكل مباشر. اضافة الى هذا, نظارات الفذيو مخصصة ايضا للتنقيب اثناء الليل و تعمل ضد اشعة الشمش.
يتضمن جهاز EXP 5000 للتصوير الأرضي وحدة سيطرة قابلة للنقل بسهولة مما يجعله سهل الاستخدام في مناطق مختلفة. و مع معداتها المدمجة يسهل على الجهاز أيضا استخدامه في الأراضي التي يصعب الوصول إليها.

معالجة سريعة للبيانات المقاسة
الجهاز يسمح بأخد القياسات بصورة واضحة. تتم معالجة جميع البيانات المسجلة على الفور من خلال جهاز الكمبيوتر المدمج، وتصبح مرئية من خلال نظارات الفيديو. حجم أي قياس تقريبا غير محدد ومحدود فقط من سعة التخزين من 256 ميغا بايت. يمكن نقل جميع البيانات المقاسة التي تم جمعها بعد ذلك إلى جهاز كمبيوتر شخصي لتحليل النتائج مهنيا في البرنامج التصويري3D. و بالاضافة الى عرض القياسات , يتم عرض معلومات إضافية مثل:
التاريخ والوقت،
الانتنا المستخدمة،
إحداثيات GPS (إذا كان قد تم تفعيل GPS) و
إعدادات المفاسات الحالية
سيتم تخزينها تلقائيا في كل رسم بياني. يمكن ملائمة إعدادات التاريخ والوقت بشكل فردي مع المنطقة الزمنية الفعلية.
أوضاع التشغيل الفردية
بالاضافة الى مواصفات عديدة غير موجودة في اجهزة التنقيب الاخرى ...
فقط اتصل االان على الارقام التالية للحصول على جهازك: 
0096599094080 / 0096599094070
وزيارة موقعنا : www.3D-Detectors.com
شركة النجم الفضي لاجهزة كشف الذهب و المعادن 
الكويت-الفروانية- شارع حبيب مناور-مجمع مبارك التجاري الدور الثالث


----------

